# Electric choke wiring ?



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Brent been putting in the MSD ignition in his 68. 
I got a question on the electric choke on his carb.
Instructions for the carb say to wire choke to a ignition activated 12V source.

Brent wondering if he can run a wire from red wire on the coil side of the MSD 6 which hooks up to the original coil + wire to feed the choke'

Electrical aint my strong point so I told him I would ask.



Bill


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Bill,

Check the voltage on the red wire and verify that you have 12-13.8 volts when the switch is on. The original wire may have had a ballast resister in series which would reduce the voltage going to the original + on the coil. If the voltage is 12-13.8 volts that is a good source for the electric choke.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for the reply 05 
Will do

Some say they taped into the wiper motor.
May go that route

Thanks again, much appreciated. 


Bill


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I will be adding a similar set-up to another car soon.
Here is what I will be using:

Wells oil pressure switch PS193
3-terminal oil pressure switch, used on GM FI vehicles to shut off the "Oil" idiot light AND to control the electric fuel pump based on engine oil pressure.

The matching Wells connector pigtail is # 214.

Terminal 2 is Normally Closed (to ground) and opens when the oil pressure gets above the 2-6psi switch actuation pressure. You can use Terminal 2 to shut off an "Oil" idiot light on the dash, or you can leave this terminal disconnected.

Terminals 1 & 3 are normally open contacts that close when the switch activation pressure is reached. Connect a +12V battery feed (NOT switched, but fused appropriately for your choke heater) to one of these terminals. Connect the choke heater wire to the other terminal. Make sure the choke is grounded!

Use of this switch will provide power to the choke heater only when the engine is producing oil pressure.

This control circuit eliminates any worries about having the choke heater coil energized if the key is on when the engine is not operating.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks Joe

Bill


----------



## 704dorlemans (Oct 15, 2013)

i have a similar situation i have an edelbrock and the instructions told me NOT to hookup to the distributor wire or alternator wire so what are my other wiring options?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Read post #4, I think that's your best option. I may be using one of those myself.......


----------

